# Social Category > The Whistleblower Forum >  Beware of Norange Capital Markets

## Emil

I am new here and try to find a forum to list a complain about individuals who pretend to be financial experts and then they cheat you out of your money.

Hendrie Hatting, Norange Capital Markets offer me returns of $500 000 on a investment of $65 000 to fund a project for agricultural development. Me and some of my friends invest more than $2 million with him with promises of good returns on the international trading platforms. I am a farmer an have no knowledge of this type of trade.

It is now 2 years later and we lost all our investment. Hendrie now blame Capitaldotcom for the failure to perform and threatened me with legal action if I disclose information on this issue.
Is there any way to stop this from happening to someone else? How can I get this fraud to be known? 
I got advice to "flag" him - this way financial institutions will not work with him. I don't know how or where to flag him and his company.
I was so stupid to believe all his claims. He claim to be a General in the UN - I cannot get proof for this. He also claim his father make the sculpture of Pres Mandela. 
He cheated a lot of my friends out of a lot of money. We manage to get him arrested in China but they release him after a guarantee to refund the Chinese investors. 
He avoid any communication with us.
I got his passport copy and full details

Any help from anyone?

----------


## Chrisjan B

https://nzcn.wordpress.com/2010/09/0...s-us50bn-loan/
http://www.zimbabwesituation.org/?p=18950

----------


## Josh123

Hi I would like to speak to you regarding your post was caught in a similar way same people

----------


## HR Solutions

> offer me returns of $500 000 on a investment of $65 000


This alone should alert all the warning bells. This is far too good to possibly be true !

----------

Andromeda (07-Jul-17)

----------


## Solarfan

Hi Emil - hope this helps:
Contact Financial Services Board
- FSB Fraud and Ethics Hot-Line:
​0800 31 36 26 
- Email Tip-Offs: 
​fsb@tip-offs.com  

and contact SAPS commercial crime unit, possibly also Reserve Bank (taking deposits from the public without a banking license is illegal unless he has a banking license)
Btw - there are no generals in the UN - someone is talking complete nonsense
Plse guys - if it sounds to good to be true and you get promised returns above what you can get at the recognised financial institutions it is probably a scam, there are no quick ways to make money!!

----------


## Emil

Solarfan

Thanks for the info - I contacted FSB - not a lot of help from them at this stage.

I will try the email address in your message.

They get involved in a agric development plan for the Kekana tribe close to Pretoria. My business plan was good ( in my view) but they offer to get funding on the international trade platforms ( and I know nothing on paper trade!!) What they proposed make some sense but unfortunately they show no intend to deliver what the promised. After paying all the swift fees and other costs things turn out bad in the sense that they become aggressive and abusive if we inquire information such as receipts or proof of funds. 

They keep us hostage in this sense that we abort  other funding options that were available. The Kekana project is still critical important due to the current political situation in SA. The Kekana tribe must be very disappointed in everyone involved. I have done all feasibility studies, business planning, surveys and irrigation design on my own cost to give something back to the black farmers who need assistance to develop the land they have available. This good intend go out the door once Norange got involved. They got no integrity nor conscience! 

Somehow they need to be stopped with this collecting of swift costs - which proof to be a scam from day 1. I collected information from several other companies in Pretoria area who paid more than R6 million to them! And the most unbelievable part of it is that this individuals and companies still believe Norange will deliver!   After more than 2 years i believe there is no hope.

So to summarize - we dont tried to make a quick bug - it was funding for good approved projects in the agri sector

----------


## Rightful

Emil

I read through all your comments and something is not adding up....
1. With your proof of payment to this company it be enough to be investigated by police or FSB, IF YOU DID NOT GET ANY HELP THERE IT MEANS NO FUNDS WERE PAID TO NORANGE, or am I wrong.
2. With the help of SARS they can investigate your payment / funds you used for this " investment" with the proof of payment out of your/ or your companies account to Norange account and what they did with the funds, and also the returns on such investment in Norange account....
3. If somebody is arrested in China...they be deported to their country of origine and they will not be accepted to enter China again....but seems like Mr. HATTINGH is still in China and still do business and even been appointed as director in some companies in China.
4. Regarding the other parties that paid over R6mil to this people/ company....It blows my mind that none of them got succesful prosecution through Organised crime or the Hawks etc....only with payments made from them all to this company.or person must be enough proof. 

My only conclusion is that all you said is not 100% the truth or there is something fishy about the payments you claimed you made to this company/ person. This is why you did not got any results at the authorities. Why not start a civil suite against this company or person, with the amounts you mentioned you lost it must be worth while to start a civil suite. Your BEST witness will be the Kekana tribe, they must have been involved in this dealings if they were to profit out of all this right. 

Emil, I think your comment trying to dis-credit a company without any efforts trying to get them prosecuted by Law is rediculous and small minded.

A year have past and still nothing done to get your and all other parties involved (R6mil) monies back...ag please! 

It is hart breaking that one.person barks false comments about a person / company without any success reporting his claims to authorities and then such company must be falsly slandered over social media without any proof of his comments. 

Bad one Emil....not good.
Rightful

----------


## Emil

From: Hendrie Hattingh [mailto:hendrie@norange.net] 
Sent: 27 August 2013 08:36 AM
To: 'Shaun Smuts'; johan@wilken.co.za; kobus Hattingh
Cc: Bruce Brodie; aj grobbelaar; Grobbelaar, Johannes; Pierre Smith
Subject: RE: Update
Importance: High
Sensitivity: Confidential

Gents

We are back from Dubai and the flights are booked for China. I thought it best to update you on the previous update to compare where we are:


Sent: Monday, August 12, 2013 3:44 PM


Our trip went well.

·         CDC is negotiating the terms of re-issuing the 20M SBLC at the back of which our original transaction was commenced.
·         ICBC, Bank of China and DBS are negotiating LTV facilities with us to supply funds against our BG’s.
·         Our bank in Dubai (GIBL) is being prepped to establish RMA / SWIFT relationship with these banks- followed by the issue of BG’s
·         Banking Fees out of China is being cleared by the Government – as we speak. All the relevant documents was signed in China during our trip.

Our original objectives for the trip has been:
·         Hong Kong – battle with CDC regarding our SBLC’s - DONE
·         China – negotiate and close banking fees for our transactions. – DONE
·         Hong Kong establish banking routes & re-activate our banking status to clear funds out of China – DONE
·         Dubai – Issue and SWIFT BG’s – SHEDULED FOR NEXT WEEK PENDING GOV. CLEARANCE OF FEES OUT OF CHINA- PENDING BUT PROGRESSING

DUBAI
·         Collateral assets to issue against was weak at best:
o   20M CDC, STILL PENDING- but agreed to proceed (check your mail)
o   80M BURUTU ASSET- BANK NON-COMPLIED CONSISTANTLY OVER THE PAST YEAR- OUR BANK DECEDIED TO RETURN THE ASSET.
o   200M POF – OUR BANK IS WAITING FOR THE AUDITED FINANCIALS FROM SCPB TO AMMEND THE POF TO OUR ISSUING ACCOUNT
·         WE BROUGHT IN A NEW CASH BACKED ASSET OF 1B +; IT WAS HAND DELIVERED TO THE BANK AND WE ARE FINALISING VERIFICATION SWIFTS.
·         We are further arranging confirming banks to confirm our instruments to the Chinese banks.

CHINA & HK
·         China and HK – Facility pay outs (drawdowns) and payment to Projects. IMMEDIATELY FOLLOWING DUBAI.
·         Our partners are finalizing the credit facilities that would pay out against our instruments- ONCE WE HAVE THE COORDINATES WE CAN COMMENSE SWIFTING THE INSTRUMENTS FOR PAYMENT.
·         WE ARE CURRETLY TWEEKING THE HANSHAKING (RMA, VERBIAGE ETC.) WITH THE CHINESE BANKS- GOAL IS TO BE COMPLETE BY THE END OF THE WEEK WHEN WE FLY.
·         ONCE WE SEND THE FIRST RMA SWIFT TO THE CHINESE BANKS – WE ARE IN THE CLOSING STAGES AND I WILL COPY YOU ON THESE FINAL SWIFTS AS WE SEND > AND < RECEIVE THEM:
·          
NCM BANK – DUBAI
CONFIRMING BANK- SINGAPORE
RECEIVING BANKS HK/CHINA
RMA >
RWA >
< ACCEPT & OPEN
MT799 PRE-ADVICE >
MT799 PRE-ADVICE >
< MT199 (READY TO RECEIVE)
MT760 SWIFT INSTRUMENT>
MT760 CONFIRM INSTRUMENT>
>RECEIVE & VERIFY
< Individual accounts
< Paymaster Account
< Pay-out draw downs


Best regards,

Hendrie Hattingh
Chief Executive Officer


10/F, TOWER A, BILLION CENTRE • 1 WANG KWONG ROAD • KOWLOON BAY • KOWLOON • HONG KONG
•   +852 2583 2442 • FAX 852 30136 7799 • WWW.NORANGE.NET • E-MAIL: hendrie@norange.net

----------


## Emil

Hendrie Hattingh [mailto:hendrie@norange.net] 
Sent: 29 April 2013 09:07 PM
To: 'Bruce Brodie'
Subject: RE: Info

Hi Bruce

Thank you- I had a fantastic weekend and slept through for the first time in 3 months.

Yes our initial instruction was to send the Pre-Advice (MT799) and we would have responded with the RMA Keys (MT199) – but they were very clever and told us they do it without that.

If she communicated her Facility holder’s concerns – we would have had ample time to fix it. Now there is a Mexican stand-off as she wants us to send a message requesting the keys (MT 199/999) for fix her F-up while still pointing fingers.

The issue is the funding party (receiving bank) cannot do this as the banking act views this as solicitation- so she is talking trype and doesn’t know how it works.

Anyway – remedies:
1.       We have lined up 2 transactions- once cash and another instrument each to cover the 20M – the moment the funds clear we will pay out our contractual obligations to you and the rest of our group.
2.       I am meeting CDC to convince them to fix the stuff-up amicably. If not, our advocates will address the breach in contract and force them to re-issue following our initial instructions.
3.       I have requested meeting with the facility holder in Hong Kong in addition.
4.       We have already closed her sub-facility and if this continues I will take the knock, but also see to it that she is out of business permanently.

Timewise:
For now I am still within the 3 weeks, and will keep you ontrack with deliverables and proof thereof.
Your support and understanding with the process is very highly appreciated – and I will make up for any inconvenience by continuing my support of your group beyond good and proper.

Kindest regards,

Hendrie Hattingh
President & CEO
Norange Capital Markets (Pty) Limited

10/F, TOWER A, BILLION CENTRE • 1 WANG KWONG ROAD • KOWLOON BAY • KOWLOON • HONG KONG
•   +852 8199 0241  •  www.norange.net • e-mail: hendrie@norange.net




From: Bruce Brodie [mailto:bruce.brodie@retailproduce.co.uk] 
Sent: 29 April 2013 10:04 AM
To: 'Hendrie Hattingh'
Cc: Emil Van Wyk
Subject: RE: Info

Morning Hendrie,

Hope you had a good weekend and enjoyed the rest of your birthday.

So the wheel turns.

This women says she can help but so far she seems to have just failed. Why were these processes not planned for on her part?

Please give us a short story of where to now.

MT199
MT999
MT760
RMA

How long do these take and can we still work on your 3 weeks?

Thanks again


Kind Regards,

Bruce Brodie
Mobile: +27 (0)82 800 9439
Skype: pbrucebrodie

http://www.retailproduce.co.uk/disclaimer.html



From: Hendrie Hattingh [mailto:hendrie@norange.net] 
Sent: 29 April 2013 07:48 AM
To: 'rajendra popatlat'; roger chong
Cc: Johan Wilken; Bruce Brodie; Shaun Smuts; Dr. André Homberg; Erick Berthin
Subject: FW: Info

FYI

From: Yolande Olivier - CapitalDotCom [mailto:yolande@capitaldotcom.com] 
Sent: 28 April 2013 10:16 PM
To: 'Ernie Barrett'
Cc: 'Hendrie Hattingh'; gavin@capitaldotcom.com; 'Gavin Millar'
Subject: Info

Dear Ernie,

Trust that you are well.

We were approach by your group to assist in the delivery of instruments, SBLC in the format of a MT 760.
You wanted to have proof that we could deliver and Gavin Millar presented previous transactions to you as proof of what we have done.
The first contract was signed for the first 20 Million Euro and payments were made to our account that we were not even aware of.
We discussed the payments with you and were told the purpose of the payments. Immediately we secured the following:

1 x 20 Million Euros in the format of an MT 760
2 x 40 Million Euros in the format of an MT 760

The above was secured and confirmed. We started with the 20 Million Euros.

20 Million Euros.
We applied for the swift (MT 760) to be delivered to Standard Charter Bank in Hong Kong. Our senior facility holder kept on contacting me and requesting the RMA Keys. I kept on arguing with him saying that Standard Charter is ready to receive as per the signed contract with my client.
This went on for nearly two weeks and your group (and rightfully so) grew very impatient with CDC.

Eventually the Swift MT 760 was delivered and I received a copy. I handed the copy to you and for the first two days your group was happy and then the swift could not be traced. (That is when I realised that my facility holder was correct regarding the RMA Keys)
With all the bank experts among us we will all answer and say: The swift cannot fall into your account because the receiving bank did not establish RMA keys.
I did what any sender would do and asked for a Swift MT 199 to be released to Scotia to open RMA communication.
Immediately the reply was that we must send.

For the record – Gavin will return tomorrow from Egypt where we delivered an SBLC MT 760 to our client of two years. We experienced some problems but we solved it and we are pleased to say that all went well.

I delivered an MT 760 to EXIMBANK in China. The RMA keys were not in place and the client knew exactly what was expected and without us telling him he sent the Swift MT 799 requesting the RMA Keys.
I am pleased to report that the Swift will be delivered within this coming week.

Ernie the first day we met with Hendrie in our office I made it very clear that I supply you with the sending (issuing) bank details and the receiving bank must be ready to receive and if not we will rectify. I also made it very clear that we only send the MT 760.
At the very same meeting I also indicated that our bank only communicates via swift because of the nature of our business.
The contract was signed.

The current situation is that you are asking me to send an MT 999 with a letter followed by a phone call. Ernie, not once did I ask you for a facility letter or to check with your bank if they are ready to receive.
I don’t do things like that because I believe my clients and we have a contract in place which indicates each party’s responsibility.
I cannot send a MT 999 or a MT 199.

Ernie, you know CDC is real and I am in a position to proof our success in the past year. We have never experienced these current problems and threats. As I explained, my intention is to do honest business and I do not appreciate the threats about the “mafia” and “the people we know” and “my clients know it all”.
Previously we were threatened by you with the Police!
In the past week I challenged you to send a swift to our bank – if we were anything close to fake I would not be so stupid to ask you for a swift.
Seriously. Are the threats going to solve the problem?
The only thing it does is creating delays.
We never returned the threats, we have discussed this with our Lawyers but never disgraced our professionalism by threaten anybody.

I don’t know the structure within your group but one day it is good to speak to the one person and the other day not. Our contact point is Gavin Millar and I cannot tell you anything more than what he already did. When I said that CDC will contact Raj, I don’t have to be the person talking with him. Gavin contacted Raj on Friday and again I was questioned why I did not contact Raj.

That brings me to your refund.
We reserved a 40 Million Euros Instrument on your (meaning your group) instruction. When you decided to cancel the instrument, I handed the paperwork and cancelled it. This is a process. It is not that I can take the money from the one account and pay to the other account.
As I mentioned before and I will again: We are not in this business to take/steal our clients money. Of course we want to make money, but not by stealing.

I want to assist you with the solution for the swift and for two simple reasons. Firstly, we want to make money (it may sound selfish but this is why we are in business) and the second reason is that I don’t want to fail my facility. I cannot afford to.
I can assist you.

Ernie, your group can threaten me as much as they want or you can introduce me to your mafia or you can harass our offices if it will make them feel better. We all know people with some kind of influence but I suppose how we use it is to our own judgment.
I don’t want to be associated with people like that and the art of war is to keep your mouth shut and put performance on the table.
Gavin will contact you tomorrow and we meet to resolve this situation. My suggestion is that we contact Raj while we are in our meeting. We have to find the solution.

We will be in touch.

Kind Regards
Yolande




Attachments area

----------


## Emil

Rightful

You seems to be very close to this group and of course it is your right to try and protect them.  I posted the emails from Hendrie for all to see - I dont have anything to hide. The fact on the table is that he took so much money from investors and he destroyed so many life's. 

To answer your comments:

1. We paid the money on Hendrie's orders to africa.com (Yolande).  Yolande say Hendrie instructed her to pay R200 000 back to him because we transferred too much money. Hendrie refuse to pay this money back to us and say he never received this money from Yolande.  Look at my attached emails to confirm this!

2. To contact SARS can be a very good option and I think we can follow this way - thanks for this advice.

3. Hendrie's partner in HK brake up with him and inform us that the Chinese took his passport and that our embassy got involved to make a settlement between him and the Chinese where he supposedly released some guarantees to pay their money back. 

I cannot comment on the rest of your posting without lower me to your level of arguments. See the rest of my postings that proof that there is a big mess up with this company.

Be assure we continue to take action to get our money back.

----------


## Emil

Yolande

Clearly you could not make it more understandable as per your condescending correspondence of 5 April (below) since the following week has come and gone and is now last week – still nothing.

FOR THE RECORD:

·         You are well in breach of the contract referred in your mail below and we reserve all rights accordingly.
·         Also we have demanded repayment of unprocessed SWIFT payments to you – however was told that these transactions were processed. Please supply us with signed contracts for both outstanding 40M SWIFTS together with the status of the same in writing.
·         Norange Capital Markets is the applicant, has paid the fees, signed the contract and nominated Raj’s entity  as Beneficiary. NCM also has the contract with same as facility owner utilising, drawing down on the facility and act as paymaster to all parties (including CDC) – so discussions with Raj, Johan or the like that we are not party to the transaction is not only void of good faith, but also disrespectful.
·         Further various parties who has participated in payments toward the SWIFT Fees are getting restless and demand answers- therefore please furbish us with a letter from CDC (on letterhead) to Norange Capital Markets forthwith explaining the following:
o   Why the SWIFT was not sent yet (we’d also like to know why we were told it was- but this is for another platform).
o   When the SWIFT will be sent and a commitment to immediately supply us with proof thereof.
o   Timelines for all the transactions.
·         Given the facts and communication up to this point – the SWIFT (and or any following SWIFTS) will only be deemed sent upon written proof and verification of the same – in our hands.

It is further highly recommended, in fact – we insist, that you as responsible party at this point, get the answers you don’t have.

Regards,

Hendrie Hattingh
President & CEO
Norange Capital Markets (Pty) Limited

10/F, TOWER A, BILLION CENTRE • 1 WANG KWONG ROAD • KOWLOON BAY • KOWLOON • HONG KONG
•   +852 8199 0241  •  www.norange.net • e-mail: hendrie@norange.net




From: Yolande Olivier - CapitalDotCom [mailto:yolande@capitaldotcom.com] 
Sent: 05 April 2013 07:22 AM
Subject: FEEDBACK

Ref: SBLC 20 Million Euro

I was asked for feedback.

I do not know how to make it more understandable than it is in your contract, we will receive a copy of the SWIFT next week.
Other than the above I cannot and will not give any feedback that I don’t have.

Regards – Yolande Olivier
Attachments area

Bruce Brodie <pbrucebrodie@gmail.com>
Attachments4/15/13

to me 
Sy antwoord

So ek dink alles nog op track kom ons sien wat vandag vir hom gestuur word

 Forwarded message 
From: Hendrie Hattingh <hendrie@norange.net>
Date: 15 April 2013 11:37
Subject: RE: FEEDBACK
To: pbrucebrodie@gmail.com


Hi Bruce,

Yes they have been tardy and as you can see from her initial response – the attitude stinks a bit.

However – nothing we cannot conquer with a little bit of patience and resolve.

Rest assured I am not leaving anything to chance and getting my hands into all the holes downstream- I need your continued support, and I will fight the battles for us. Our main deliverable is a proof copy of the SWIFT – this will indicate that we are on track and we will follow the process to conclusion.

Many thanks, HH

Hendrie Hattingh
President & CEO
Norange Capital Markets (Pty) Limited

10/F, TOWER A, BILLION CENTRE • 1 WANG KWONG ROAD • KOWLOON BAY • KOWLOON • HONG KONG
•   +852 8199 0241  •  www.norange.net • e-mail: hendrie@norange.net




From: pbrucebrodie@gmail.com [mailto :Stick Out Tongue: brucebrodie@gmail.com] 
Sent: 15 April 2013 10:08 AM
To: Hendrie Hattingh
Subject: Re: FEEDBACK
Sensitivity: Confidential

Hi Hendrie,
Is there anything to concern ourselves with or have they just been tardy with their work?
Regards
Bruce
Sent via my BlackBerry from Vodacom - let your email find you!
Attachments area

Bruce Brodie <bruce.brodie@retailproduce.co.uk>
4/16/13

to me 


From: Hendrie Hattingh [mailto:hendrie@norange.net] 
Sent: 16 April 2013 06:05 PM
To: Dr. André Homberg; Erick Berthin
Cc: Bruce Brodie; Shaun Smuts; 'rajendra popatlat'; Johan Wilken
Subject: FW: FEEDBACK

Gentlemen,

As you can see this email ↓ was send directly to our fund manager – bypassing me deliberately - yesterday and also to an independent contractor of ours. Who only passed it on after I learned about it from our information partner and Shirley insisted on the IC to pass it on. I feel a beating coming up…

From: Ernie Barrett [mailto:ernie@norange.net] 
Sent: 16 April 2013 05:12 PM
To: hendrie@norange.net
Subject: FW: FEEDBACK

fyi

   Ernie Barrett
NORANGE LOGO REVAMPsml

From: Gavin Millar - CapitalDotCom [mailto:gavin@capitaldotcom.com] 
Sent: 15 April 2013 03:37 PM
To: Ernie Barrett
Subject: FW: FEEDBACK

Hi Ernie,

Herewith, the feedback email as discussed.

Many Thanks,

Gavin

Gavin Millar

gavin@capitaldotcom.com

capital.com

From: Yolande Olivier - CapitalDotCom [mailto:yolande@capitaldotcom.com] 
Sent: 15 April 2013 07:04 AM
To: rajend_bros@yahoo.co.uk
Cc: gavin@capitaldotcom.com
Subject: FEEDBACK ↓

Good Morning to you,

I Trust that you are well and thank you for talking with me. Gavin and I appreciate the direct communication.

On Friday I received an email that the Swift was released from the bank system and on Saturday they confirmed.
From my experience and working with Scotia, we normally receive a copy two banking days later which will be in this case Tuesday (16 April 2013), USA time. I am very conservative when any bank gives me a deadline. Therefore if you have to ask me I would work on Wednesday USA time.

This is the feedback I have and I confirmed this on Saturday.

I will be with DELOITTE this morning but if you require anything, please to not hesitate to contact Gavin.

I thank you for your understanding!

Best Regards - Yolande


__________ Information from ESET NOD32 Antivirus, version of virus signature database 8226 (20130414) __________

The message was checked by ESET NOD32 Antivirus.

http://www.eset.com


__________ Information from ESET NOD32 Antivirus, version of virus signature database 8229 (20130415) __________

The message was checked by ESET NOD32 Antivirus.

http://www.eset.com

Emanual van Wyk <emilvwyk@gmail.com>
Attachments5/15/15

to yolande, gavin, rajend_bros, Amanda, Leo 
Dear Yolande / Gavin

Good morning - I refer to copied emails attached with regards to our transaction with Henry Hatting (Norange Capital) 

I want to introduce myself - I am Emanual van Wyk, CEO of Africa Foundation and Development Pty Ltd (AFD). Nico De Kock, copied in this email is the co owner of AFD

We invest nearly $100 000 with Mr. Hatting with promises of returns of up to $5 million. I attach some documents to confirm this agreements. 

After more than 2 years of struggle we decided to take legal action against him / Norange Capital. Henry also took around $65 000 from us in China for a project that he offered to fund. Mr. Leo Chiu, copied in this email, support our actions against Henry as another complainant. 

Our information is that you paid them R 250 000 back of the initial payment that we make on the Swift costs. Can you confirm this to us please? We will need supporting documents on this transaction please.

Can you give as any possible update on the progress or what happened with this transaction? Mr. Hatting blamed you for non performance and therefore the reason why he failed with our funding. 

I will appreciate feed back from you and ask you to assist us with some more information in the preparation of our legal action and also to the Ombudsman for updating their file.



Friendly greetings

----------


## Emil

"Dr. André Homberg" <andre@mondorellc.com>
5/21/15

to me, Amanda, Leo, gavin, yolande, rajendra, chinacharter, rosario.arvelo 
Good day

Thank you for your email and highlighting the issues pertaining to Mr Hattingh. We too have suffered high financial loss at the hands of this individual and would be willing to assist you in any way we can. 

Yolande (her company), to whom you copied in to this email, received $160,000 from us and we also had to pay a further $180,000 of contractual penalties due to Hattingh’s non performance. His reasoning for non-performance was always placed upon Yolande however, as with most situations with him, the truth may be very different. He subsequently disappeared to China and walked away from his obligations, despite written assurances to the contrary.

Kindly add me on skype so that we may discuss this matter further. Alternatively, my mobile number is on the footer of this email.

Thank you

Andre

----------


## Emil

Rightful

I posted for your information the reply from Dr. Andre Homberg who claims Hendrie never performed and that they lost also $340 000. 

I think you must reconsider your allegations my friend - or you are just stupid!!

----------


## Rightful

Emil

Did you go through your emails above....seems like all direct to this company CDC and Yolande...
Nowhere is it mentioned what the amount for swift was as paid to Yolande and no proof of refund to Hendrie Hattingh or Norange. 

Interesting regarding both parties claiming they lost hunderds thousands of dollar is that "Yolande" was involved and received the funds... 

Sorry for being "stupid" as you mentioned....but still it seems like it is more a case of non performance from this CDC company or Yolandi and according to the emails it seems like this Yolande also tried to back-stab Hendrie Hattingh and it also seems like Hattingh, according to the emails is trying to sort the hold up or problem out with this Yolande. According to the emails it looks like you still waiting for the proof of her sending the swifts etc. Or lets say proof of her doing what she said she did according to her emails.

As I said....still seems not like the right thing to do to discredit a company or person without legal proof or criminal proceedings followed as proof of your comments. 

My personal thoughts regarding this is open a criminal case....if this Yolande did do her work as suppose to be and she can proof all the mentioned transactions and refunds and also her sending of the swifts etc.( stil no proof of this as well)  then there is a case...

For interest sake I had a look at the directors of the company Norange.....seems only two directors...don't think he had a partner in Hong Kong, but just trying to help. 

Regarding your comment " seems like I'm close to this people" NO, just trying to be neutral and look at this from outside.....I know how it feels if somebody discredit you on public media....and after allot of money, costs,time etc you proof your innocence and clear your name but this never seems to be cleared in public media....the comments just dissapear from the internet and thats that. All I am saying is....put yourselve in their shoes...lets say they innocent what then....is it not the right thing to first proof they quilty and then go public with this. If you do not have the money for such prosecution then use the Police department, open a case ....sure it will not cost you money. Maybe....just maybe by doing this they and yourself and all parties involved be 100% sure who the quilty party really were. 

Good luck and hope I helped or even just gave you a second to think about this again.

Rightful

----------


## Rightful

Emil

Just a thought....why not mention this CDC company or this Yolandi also "BEWARE OF CDC YOLANDI " seems like you already took Yolande's word against this Hattingh 's word and decided who is quilty. Going through the emails you attached I could not find anything proofing Yolande or CDC 's innocence proofing the non performance of Hattingh or the refund to Hattingh. If I was Yolande that be the first thing I send to all parties to proof my innocence....

Regards and hope you come right with your prosecution and the ombudsman etc....because all your comments could backfire and cause yourself some problems. 

Just trying to help 

Stupid Neutral party.

----------


## Emil

Rightful

As you can see and correctly mention by your reply - there are more people involved in this scam. 

You dont give any reply on Dr Andre Homberg email where he directly accuse Henrie for non performance and a liar. He operate in the financial world - look his company - and his words must carry some weight ? 

You give me new energy to take all of them to the cleaners to get our money back. 

I dont see how any of my comments can backfire and cause me some problems if I sit with all this email correspondence and more proof that implicate Hendrie direct.  Maybe Hendrie and his gang is connected with the 'under world' from their your fear. 

Do you know that Hendrie like to call himself a General in the UN?

----------


## Rightful

Emil 

I am glad I gave you new energy...it is a start. About Mr. Homberg....have a talk with a few High ranking bankers in Dubia and Mr. HOMBERG also have a interesting story about a bank he started and people involved etc...but this is not my purpose to investigate, only helping. Regarding him accusing Hatting as a liar etc....why did Homberg pay a non-performance fee and to whom? Be very interesting to know....because he could only pay a non-performance fee if he was part of the responsible parties for the non-performance...or am I wrong? I am asking this because WHY will I pay a penalty fee if I already paid my investment fee and waiting for the return???? Not sounding fresh. It is almost as if you were asked to pay a extra non-performance fee for not receiving or sending the swift or what ever reason....would've you pay such fee? Of caurse not!
Look it sounds like I am defending Hattingh, but I was in such situation as well and normally all parties want to blame the party in the middle but never the end parties. If you have a look at investigations going on at HSBC, and other mayor banks like DBS etc....employees and even CEO AND PRESIDENTS OF BANKS .....why? Commiting fraud with bank instruments like swifts and MT103 etc and they made money out of it...but innocent people got hurt by doing this. I am losing the mark...what I am trying to say is the same as before....OPEN A CASE AT PROPER AUTHORITIES....let the situation get investigated and the guilty parties arrested. 

Regarding Hattingh as a General in UN....I truely can not get proof of such on his profile but looking at his history involving mayor projects in the world with Humanitarian projects and involvement with the UN, he could be in a high position in such structures. But my knowledge of such is not of such to give comment on. If you talk to people involve in political circals during MR. MANDELA'S ERA....nothing bad could be found about Hattingh...people only mentioned good things about him, this said off the record and not formal, but still got a positive feeling. 

The short and long, seems like the parties involved all had/have good intentions trying to help others....but the result of receiving the end purpose got lost with the swift/bank involvement. It be very interesting to find out where the funds gone after yourself and others involved paid it to this Yolande....was it transfered and to whom and why? There must be bank transfer recording of this. This is why I say, with proper investigation it could solve a few unanswered questions may it be to Hattingh or bank or who ever. 

Please keep us up to date with your progress...be interesting to hear what the end result is. 

Regards
Rightful

----------


## Rightful

Emil

I see you did not comment on my question: why not mention CDC AND THIS YOLANDE  in your headline with Norange and Hattingh. According to what I read in the emails she never tried to proof her innocence by sending you or anybody else the proof of the refund to Hattingh or even the payment to "whom ever" for the swift costs!!!

Be waiting for your reply and beter you placing them on the spot light on Public media as well !

----------


## Rightful

BEWARE OF" CDC" AND YOLANDE .....

----------


## Emil

Rightful

Thanks for your comments.

Yolande - Capitaldotcom - is like a mysterious lady somewhere in an office. I try to local her office but cannot find any address online. She is also the one who make the allegation that she payed R250 000 of our money back to Hendrie. 

Hendrie - I got personally nothing against him - just the way he dropped us with one email to say that we lost our money. That after we introduced him to high officials in China (where I worked for 13 years) and he done the same to them. 

Hendrie need to clean his name if he want to continue doing this type of business - and the only way is to refund all the involved funds.   There are several companies in Johannesburg that lost much more than us. So I hope he consider to do the right thing and refund us. We dont ask him interest or want to penalize him - just our money back thats all. 

But thanks again for your positive contribution and advice. You know we are farmers and we want to do good. Especially due to our political situation we need to reach out to our upcoming farmers and build capacity and create wealth for them to scale up. After all the promises and excitement the Kekana tribe sit stranded and frustrated.

----------


## Rightful

Emil
It is only my pleasure. Just one more thing....if you can not locate this Yolande and her company....WHY NOT PUT HER NAME AND COMPANY ON PUBLIC MEDIA? You can't get hold of her company or her.....and it is not a matter that she proofed Hattingh wrong....she just directed you guys away from herself to Hattingh. She received all the funds and she made claims of all the nonsense that put Hattingh as the "bad guy" in all this. 

Again I rather change your heading on this bad media to YOLANDE- CDC...than Hattingh and Norange. But as I said previously....not a good way to discredit somebody on public media if you do not have grounds or proof of a legal case. I think you must agree, just on a few simple things discussed here...I do not think Hattingh is all to blame and deserve such bad mouth on public media as mentioned been done by yourselve. The first thing you read about Hattingh on google is your comments, nobody going to read the hole discussion between us and understand the situation...the readers going to make their conclusions based on your heading....false heading. 

But it is your decision and I do believe with all this nonsense off public media and calm and good faith...communication between yourselve and Hattingh...this hole situation could be solve....and instead of any of the parties being hard-ass....talk this out and maybe, just maybe the solution can always be what all wanted it to be. Just my thoughts. As I said, i gone through the same situation...three years later both myself and the other parties concluded that this cost us a atm and leg and the only thing we should have done were talk. Now we partners and doing the same work we planned to do before all our court cases etc. We partners for almost a year now and it is going great. 

Regards and we believe and trust the same for you guys and that all of you can come to a agreement and solve this and maybe together sort this Yolande & co out. 

Rightful

----------


## Emil

Rightful
The problem is Hendrie dont want to talk- he avoid our communication, he dont respond to any request to assist us and all that he told us was to take him to court!
More info on Hendrie - he requested us to meet in Hong Kong. During that meeting he asked us to invest $120 000 more to fix everything. My Chinese friend offer to come to the table with the funds - Hendrie requested it in cash and I was there when he handed Hendrie the $120 000 cash. This was to fix our problem and to give to my Chinese friend a very good return. After he received the money he disappeared and it took us several months to get hold of him. 

Hendrie that stage had a Chinese partner who blow the whistle on the way Hendrie cheated several other individuals. 

So believe me - we got evidence against Hendrie and his modus operandi is to make a quick buck with no integrity or responsibility after accepting money. My problem is that I live outside SA for many years and I only visit SA once or twice a year. My group agreed that with my next visit to SA we will take our case to court. I will meet Hendrie Chinese partner in HK before I travel to SA and he promised to released more evidence about Hendrie to us. 

You will be surprise how many people contacted me with the same complaints against Hendrie - many of them mentioned that Hendrie destroyed their lifes. There is a Turkish guy who phoned me to join his action against Hendrie - but you know if you play with mud you will also get dirty so at this stage we will continue on our own and dont want to get involved in other cases.

I am glad that you manage to move forward. We gave Hendrie all possible time and support to try to fix this problem. We are really not unreasonable - but clearly he live in his own world and think he will get away with this.  

He introduced himself to us as a General in the UN - after several communication with them they totally distance them from him.  

To be fair - I know both sides always have a argument - but you know one need to find a way to solve and we tried - how you do if someone have no interest to solve? 

If we were unreasonable we would be long time ago in court - and that is our only option now after all the time we spend to bring him to the table to talk.

Some of your comments is really unfair because you dont have all the information in front of you to make such easy assumptions and judgement against me. You ignore the other comments against Hendrie from creditable individuals - Dr Homberg call Hendrie a lot of things - the other comment say the same happened to them. So how do you defend that? You blame me for putting this in public media but clearly I am not the only  complainant against Hendrie here? Or am I wrong?

----------


## Rightful

Emil 

As I said....if you proofed him quilty in court then you have grounds to put comments on public media. Yes according to "other" people they had similar things against Hattingh...but also as you said correctly, why be unfair if you do not have all the facts on a case. And to listen to others is not a good way to go...because 99% of the time if you go deeper in the situation that same person have done something also wrong on his/her side and carries a personal crudge to try and step aside his/her responsibility to certain aspects he/she decided to do. I am sure you also did things in your past that was turned to bad situations because of other people...and you can not rectify such because those people gone so far to place you in a position that all looks like it is only your fault. AND at the end it was your responsiblity not to mess it up and you did because of other people, but still the responsibility stays yours. Nope Emil...according to my personal experience, " never ever build a case on a person to try and get him to commit to 100 wrong things"  99% of the time he is quilty of only 1% and the other 98% backfires back to the people that started the case. 

Every person in this world have somewhere somebody that will have something bad to say about a other, and as we all know, it is difficult to find people just saying good things about a person. Yes, as you correctly mentioned..." it is unfair for me to mention certain things if I do not have all the facts" but aren't you doing the same with other people reading your comments on public media. If the public do a search on , lets say , google on Hendrie Hattingh....the first thing they see is "BEWARE OF NORANGE OR HATTINGH" ETC ETC ETC....without any facts of court cases or what ever the situation was, you also manipulate others to conclude to do the same as I did, and as you also stated a very few people have experience with international banking systems and platforms etc etc...how in the world can they come to a fair conclusion about your hole situation. 

But again I am not trying to get you to do something, I am not trying to convince you Hattingh is not guilty or guilty, I am not trying to proof others wrong! I am trying to explain to you and understand :
to discredit somebody on public media without having legal proof that this party is guilty, is not the right way to go. Again , " without all the facts in hand",  why didn't your friend in Hong Kong immediatly open a case against Hattingh when he "disappeared with the "$120 000"? I mean, you are the witness! What other excuse could there been.... I am dumb-struck that anybody in the business world would even think of handing over that kind of amount in cash anyways! Except if it was hot-cash or a very ..very good excuse. But as you mentioned " how can I comment if I do not have all facts in hand". 

Regarding the "whistle blower partner of Hattingh" Well well well....what can I say that was not explained already. Lets first ask the following:
1. Why is he/she not part of Hattingh business anymore, is it because he/she caused problems and was kicked out by Hattingh or because he/she came to a turn of hart and want to do the right thing? In other words what's his/her motive to suddenly want to turn against H.
2. If he/she is a witness of all Hattinghs "bad doings" why not go to authorities already....specially in China or Hong Kong? Maybe because he/she was part of such or because he/she is angry and just want to convince others to do something to Hattingh, he/she can not do without implicating him/her self or without taking responsibility on his/her past acts. 

Look Emil...this conversation is making turns all around and it all comes to the same conclusion and as you already mentioned , you think I am trying to defend Hattingh and you toally missing the point why I replied on your comments. My problem with your comments on public media were because you discredit a company or person without legal proof of such....it doesn't matter how many things you post to proof yourself right and the other party wrong....AS YOU MENTIONED : without all the facts in hand, nobody can come to a fair conclusion, the only thing you doing now is trying to convince everybody that you are right and Hattingh is wrong....and as soon as certain comments of yourselve was placed in question it seems like there was certain facts missing or not mentioned. Dragging other people/parties comments in to try and proof your comments just place the question again....why try and proof that all your comments is correct, BUT AS YOU MENTIONED....NOBODY CAN COMMENT WITHOUT ALL, again ALL, FACTS ON THE TABLE from BOTH sides. 

And to be hounest, my personal answer, if I were Hattingh to youself as a business professional, would also be " see you in court" because to get involve in a mud fight on public media will come to nothing. 

Again I am saying the following with the best possible good in me to you, MY PROBLEM WITH ALL OF THIS IS NOT WHAT YOU GONE THROUGH BUT HOW YOU TRYING TO SOLVE IT. YOU WILL NOT WON ON PUBLIC MEDIA, IT IS ONLY PLACING A BIGGER BURDEN ON YOUR OWN SHOULDERS TO PROOF WHAT YOU SAY. 

ALL OF LUCK TO YOU AND MAY YOU RECEIVE WHAT YOU GIVE TO OTHERS. 

Regards

RIGHTFULL

----------


## Rightful

To explain my purpose for replying on your public media comments:

Lets say, With abit of research and a few calls somebody get hold of all your travels and visits history and all your details, and because somebody have something against you and want to discredit you because you intervered with his business ( example) and this person publish the following:

" BEWARE OF ....( NAME & SURNAME) .... HE MOLESTED AND RAPED CHILDREN AND WOMEN IN SUCH AND SUCH COUNTRY. but because of all his government connections the cases against him never progress to a succesful prosecution. And the witnesses in this country is scared TO come forward because they will be killed. But here is their comments about this person "

HOW YOU GOING TO FEEL ? I MEAN, WITH TECNOLOGY THESE DAYS ANYTHING IS POSSIBLE TO CREATE WHAT EVER IS NEEDED TO CREATE CIRCUMSTANCES TO LOOK TRUE IN PUBLIC MEDIA..... 

MY PURPOSE WITH MY REPLY WAS/IS....FOR YOU TO SEE AND UNDERSTAND WHAT YOUR PUBLIC MEDIA COMMENTS IS DOING TO A PERSON OR COMPANY WITHOUT LEGAL PROOF THAT YOU ARE RIGHT AND THEY ARE WRONG. 

HOPE I MADE MYSELF CLEAR ABOUT MY REPLY....AND NOT AS YOU UNDERSTOOD IT...THAT I WANT TO DEFEND ANYBODY OR PROOF SOMEBODY" RIGHT OR WRONG"

REGARDS
RIGHTFUL

----------


## SIMPLY

> I am new here and try to find a forum to list a complain about individuals who pretend to be financial experts and then they cheat you out of your money.
> 
> Hendrie Hatting, Norange Capital Markets offer me returns of $500 000 on a investment of $65 000 to fund a project for agricultural development. Me and some of my friends invest more than $2 million with him with promises of good returns on the international trading platforms. I am a farmer an have no knowledge of this type of trade.
> 
> It is now 2 years later and we lost all our investment. Hendrie now blame Capitaldotcom for the failure to perform and threatened me with legal action if I disclose information on this issue.
> Is there any way to stop this from happening to someone else? How can I get this fraud to be known? 
> I got advice to "flag" him - this way financial institutions will not work with him. I don't know how or where to flag him and his company.
> I was so stupid to believe all his claims. He claim to be a General in the UN - I cannot get proof for this. He also claim his father make the sculpture of Pres Mandela. 
> He cheated a lot of my friends out of a lot of money. We manage to get him arrested in China but they release him after a guarantee to refund the Chinese investors. 
> ...



WHERE CAN I FIND THIS HENDRIE HATTINGH HE IS A FRAUDSTER AND ALSO TOOK MONIES FROM ME. HE NEEDS TO BE ARRESTED!!!! ANYONE PLEASE HELP ME WITH INFORMATION OF HIS WHEREABOUTS

----------


## Emil

Simply

He is in Hong Kong

You can contact me for his location

----------


## SIMPLY

> Simply
> 
> He is in Hong Kong
> 
> You can contact me for his location



I have also met him in Hong Kong. presenting him as this well established financial guy but never produces. He evEn borrowed monies from us to pay his Hotel bills with a so called promise that he is receiving huge funds and will share in the proceeds. NEVER HAPPENED. Whilst back in South Africa his wIfe was frequently pleading with me to help them with monies as they are evicted from the Hotel and have no food to survive. Never got paid back or received any compensation as promised.

the only benefit that I received from this situation is that I eventually found my own Trader in this industry who delivered and had a few successes in the smaller instrument from 20M to 40M with good results. So in essence it is not about the money but about principle as they swindled a lot of people from their hard earned monies.

I would like to get hold of them so would appreciate if you could provide me with any contact details.

Regards
SIMPLY

----------


## Emil

Simply

We experience exactly the same with them - we paid hotel bills (and got big surprises on room service they used). This people got no conscience and are always on the look out for new  victims.

Please contact me on emilvwyk@gmail.com I will like to discuss the trade business with you and ask maybe some advice.

You see on earlier posts some guy attack me on using this forum to warn other - but what else can one do to stop this crooks?
Friendly greetings

----------


## Black eagle

We have two claims against Hattingh & his Company Noriage Capital - jointly and several (get both in one go).

1) a fully legal and binding acknowledgement of Debt for £30,000.00 signed by Hattingh in his personal capacity & that as a director of his company, a demand for repayment has been issued - next step is a summons.
2) a penalty claim of 50 million for failing to complete a transaction as contracted, for which a demand has already been issued - next step is summons! 

Both these claims are legally water tight in terms of the law of England & Wales. Anyone want to make it their purpose to pursue these; we would gladly give up a huge percentage to see this fellow stopped, liquidated and likely put in jail or deported from HK or wherever he is now?

We doubt he or his company has the capacity to even cover our legal fees if we persued it! But you may want him declared an insolvent -  we have a watertight case against him if you want him to face the music!

----------


## IRS Forensic Investigator

Hello. Please contact me. We are currently investigating Capitaldotcom.

Kind Regards
__

IRS FORENSIC INVESTIGATIONS 
Per: ANDRE VAN WYK 
SENIOR INVESTIGATOR (DEPT. HEAD)
COMPANY PSIRA NUMBER 2499707
PERSONAL PSIRA NUMBER 2488032
NATIONAL NUMBER 0861 911 IRS (477)
Office: +27 11 486 0720
Cell: +27 (0) 83 743 4786
Fax: +27 (0) 865023978
WWW.IRSA.CO.ZA

----------


## IRS Forensic Investigator

The actions of Hendrie *clearly* tantamount to fraud. Yes, he may not be wholly to blame but he sure has a criminal case to answer to.

----------


## Andromeda

> This alone should alert all the warning bells. This is far too good to possibly be true !


You would think so! It's hard keeping a straight face.

----------


## John Ward

Reading this thread from updating research on some 'individuals' I could not help but register and post.

Some of the people that have been mentioned are involved with EXTREMELY sophisticated groups who have engaged in deliberate criminal activities and fraud and forgery over many years. There have been international police investigations but on each occasion the key individuals have been able to skip before charges were laid. They operate basically all over the world, having emanated from England, and their activities have ranged far and wide from relatively small operations against wealthy private people to VERY HIGHLY PLACED celebrities, the latest (that we know of) being the casino billionaire James Packer. They are extremely dangerous and it is a fact that several deaths have occurred 'around' the people involved from time to time. It is possible, that one or several members of this group either have been at some time in the past, or sadly, still are, 'employed' or at least act as some kind of asset, for the British Secret Service - although clearly, that will be denied. They were 'uncovered' recently in the failed covert 'Five Eyes' plan to secretly tape the conversations of government leaders in Asia from a base here in Western Australia, which is where and how I came to learn of their activities. Don't waste your time or your good money chasing your lost money - even if you suppose government or police or the courts can do anything; they are too fast, and may be able to bribe or corrupt at least sufficient officials to skip when things get too hot or too close. All you can do is be aware and watch for them in future. I am able to give some important factual details privately as to who they are and where we know they are right now. I personally can do little to act against them other than notify authorities and wouldn't risk it anyway. There are open police files but like I say, it's a problematic situation because of 'many unsavory reasons.'

----------


## FlyOnTheWall

Good evening,

By a pure stroke of coincidence I searched for the name Norange this morning as I could not remember Hendrie/Shirley Hattinghs surname.  I personally have not lost money through Hendrie -Yolande - CapitalDotCom however a group of rural people that donated between R50 and R200 each to gather R900 000,00 for an all inclusive agricultural project (crops, livestock, vegetables, fish, chicken, dairy) have lost more than the mere R200 donations.  

I read the emails as posted by Emile at more or less the same time as he did initially as I was forwaded them.  He is just as big a fraud as Yolande Olivier of CapitalDotCom and untill September 2016 I tried my level best to get the instruments released and or money returmed through CapitalDotCom, Yolande Olivier and Lara Killian.  Offices were moved and their telephone numbers changed and I lost contact.   

Other people that might or might not have been part of these scams are namely Waldemahr Dreher (Dreyer?), Roman Avdiv and others that the names escape me now.  

The biggest turnpoint that I realised that Yolande was the actual scamster was when I had a whatsapp from her that she landed in Dubai as her flight was delayed at 10:00 am and a friend of mine bumped into her at 12:00 at Clearwater Mall.......  then sole cock and bull story about her dog that died whilst she was overseas and she did not want to talk to me boohooohhoooo hoooo....

Is Hendrie guilty of scamming?  Yes. Was he an accomplice to Yolande? For sure.... 

But that is water under the bridge... I will speak to the IRS agent mentioned above and see where it goes.   

As for the other people copied in the emails.  I am sorry that it had turned out this way.   Bruce, I tried phoning you today but your number has changed, and for the Kekannas, I know about your project Emile, and I reckon we have a common person that introduced us, whom has since lost his house and an invome because he really believed that he could get these paper trades working through Norange and Yolande.  

For now I will be a Fly On the Wall and read replies and other comments.  

I also know that looking back at the whole thing and after speaking to some real traders in New York etc. is that these kind of deals are possible,however there are different sets of rules that apply and it is not as easy as the Noranges and other traders say.  

Have a good evening and I hope that these projects somehow still come to fruition...

----------


## IRS Forensic Investigator

If you lost money to Yolande Olivier under Capitaldotcom you can contact Colonel. Lottering (f) at PTA Commercial Crimes unit 0824115507.
If there is a case registered against Hendrie / Norange then she shouldbe able to trace it and advise.
If you feel that you have been defrauded then you need to register a case.

----------


## FlyOnTheWall

It seems everything on the Yolande Olivier, CDC - Capital Dot Com, Hendrie Hattingh - Norange Capital Markets have gone quiet.

I made a turn at Yolande Oliviers house about 6 months ago, but could not gain access to the complex.    Unit 6 was still incognito on the intercom.

----------


## IRS Forensic Investigator

Hi. The case at PTA Commercial crime is ongoing. 
She does not reside at that address. The unit still belongs to her though. She has another tenant in there for years now.

----------

